# Fifteen Rouxers, One Scramble



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 11, 2015)

R2 F' L2 F' L2 F' U2 B F R' D2 R' B' D2 L' U' F2 D F'

Participants:
Kavin Tangtartharakul/GuRoux: https://www.youtube.com/user/franktangtartharakul
Louis de Mendonça/TDM: https://www.youtube.com/user/TDM028
Jules Manalang/waffo: https://www.youtube.com/user/cubes4lyfe
Nicholas Walker
Kian Mansour/PenguinsDontFly: lol
Ryan Przybocki/rybaby: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpdW8KSzhzp5ECqCFsuSamQ
Tao Yu: https://www.youtube.com/user/TaoxYu
Ross Svensson-Hornbostel/Ross the Boss: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz2El-bWfDWKEb6J35j6QAQ
Adam Attia/theROUXbikscube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpqqOWxl4wu9_BRGVo9ClXQ/videos
Keaton Ellis: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3Vkz4hZUCT0ZlN7Ex2ljOA
Alex Maass: https://www.youtube.com/user/AlexandDaniel100
Bertie Longden/Berd: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyZXSJpJrWU6UDa93Xxf1Cg
Josh Bloch
Jessica ****/Jedi Jupiter: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0wgMVCzv-BpQxNgjTdMD2Q
Andrew Chen


----------



## TMarshall (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh this is really cool. I'm assuming you tried to contact Alex Lau right? Hopefully this will spark my interest in other methods, even though I average around 10 on 3x3 with CFOP


----------



## MM99 (Aug 11, 2015)

Cool stuff It would really be cool if more people used the other methods the have so much potential!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 11, 2015)

TMarshall said:


> Oh this is really cool. I'm assuming you tried to contact Alex Lau right? Hopefully this will spark my interest in other methods, even though I average around 10 on 3x3 with CFOP



thanks! and yes, we contacted alex, and he was going to do one. however, we reminded him to do it yesterday but he said he really didnt want to, and he said that his vid would be useless because our solutions were already good enough (not, no one can arekth beast mode roux like arekth himself!).


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 11, 2015)

Cool video  but BJ second block Waffo xD


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 11, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Cool video  but BJ second block Waffo xD



lol but ur lighting sux m8.


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 11, 2015)

i don't know what i was doing with that weird starting orientation, but at least not as weird as nicholas's.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol but ur lighting sux m8.



Blocks>Lighting


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 11, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Blocks>Lighting



butbutbutbutbut:

chris olson>you 
so therefore:
lighting>everything!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> butbutbutbutbut:
> 
> chris olson>you
> so therefore:
> lighting>everything!



Chris does cross


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 11, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Chris does cross



did you even #nats seminar m8?

lol chriscross applesauce  crisscross lol I found it funny xD


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 11, 2015)

I think Ryan had the best first block in the video. Guroux's looked pretty fast, but I couldn't exactly follow what it was he did. I'll give it a harder look tomorrow.


----------



## h2f (Aug 11, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 11, 2015)

Missed this happening, but my solution:

R2 F' L2 F' L2 F' U2 B F R' D2 R' B' D2 L' U' F2 D F'

x'
R F r' F U2 R2 B'
U2 R2 U' R' U R U R
U2 R' U R
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
M2 U M U M'
U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U
M' U2 M

Surprised to see no-one did anything too similar, although I was pretty lucky with second block.


----------



## Berd (Aug 11, 2015)

Gj to PDF for putting this together! My video looks really tryhardy haha.


----------



## TDM (Aug 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> *Jessica *****/Jedi Jupiter


lol

My FB was the same as GuRoux's. Guess that means my FB isn't bad! My seconds blocks aren't so good though...

GuRoux: you could've done this during EO:
M U M *U* M'
to setup ULUR.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 11, 2015)

Perfect video as I am just starting out with roux


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 11, 2015)

TDM said:


> lol
> 
> My FB was the same as GuRoux's. Guess that means my FB isn't bad! My seconds blocks aren't so good though...
> 
> ...



lol yeah can a mod please fix that? 

yeah your FB was really nice!

yeah guroux lol I noticed that too xD


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 11, 2015)

I am 95% sure he solved it that way to force an easier 4c


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 11, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj to PDF for putting this together! My video looks really tryhardy haha.



oh yeah no problem! it was lots of fun to put together!



TheCoolMinxer said:


> Perfect video as I am just starting out with roux



I was hoping it would help at least ONE person lol



Ross The Boss said:


> I am 95% sure he solved it that way to force an easier 4c



that works too. I mean, he is the kanguroux. he doesnt make mistakes.


----------



## Myachii (Aug 11, 2015)

TDM lol I noticed this at TGN, your stickers look like they want to escape your cube xD

GJ PDF, great video and it was inspiring to watch how fast some of these guys did the blocks.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 11, 2015)

Myachii said:


> TDM lol I noticed this at TGN, your stickers look like they want to escape your cube xD
> 
> GJ PDF, great video and it was inspiring to watch how fast some of these guys did the blocks.



lol tdm those stickers be worse than mine! (mine arent chipped, but since they're moyu, they twist around like Ross' stickers)

thanks! im glad you liked it!


----------



## TDM (Aug 11, 2015)

Myachii said:


> TDM lol I noticed this at TGN, your stickers look like they want to escape your cube xD
> 
> GJ PDF, great video and it was inspiring to watch how fast some of these guys did the blocks.


Yeah, my stickers are awful. I don't really need to resticker it yet, so I'll leave them like that until they start falling off


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 11, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> I am 95% sure he solved it that way to force an easier 4c



nope, totally missed it, i hope i don't do this in speedsolve that often.


----------



## NeilH (Aug 11, 2015)

x2 y' //inspection

B2 M' D' M U2 Rw F' //FB

U2 M2 U' Rw' U' R U2 R U Rw' U' R U' R U R' M' U2 R U' R' //SB

U2 F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R //CMLL

M' U M' U2 M U' M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M //LSE

alg.cubing.net

Please don't lol at my terrible second block, I suck at it. Do you guys have any alternate solutions for the SB?


----------



## Renslay (Aug 11, 2015)

Excellent video!

I had to try it. So here is my solution:

y' x'
B u R' u2 R' U2 F2
M2 U2 r' U' R2 U R' U' r U R'
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F r
U' M' U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M U M2 U2 M2
alg.cubing.net

But a bit later I found this beautiful, fingertrick-friendly solution with a CMLL skip:

y' x'
B u R' u2 R' U2 F2
r2 F R F' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R'
U M U M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2
alg.cubing.net



NeilH said:


> x2 y' //inspection
> 
> B2 M' D' M U2 Rw F' //FB
> 
> ...



A few alternatives for the SB:

U R' r' U' M U' R U R U R U2 R' U' r (15)
U2 M2 U2 r' U' r' U' M2 U r2 U2 r U R' (14)
U' r' U2 R' U' r2 U2 R U' R2 U2 r U' r' (14)


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 11, 2015)

NeilH said:


> x2 y' //inspection
> 
> B2 M' D' M U2 Rw F' //FB
> 
> ...



the problem is that your DR edge is in a very bad position, then you pair up an edge with a corner and you have to solve the DR while preserving the pair, that took you 12 moves. The last pair insert should be: U2 R U M' U R'
this is what i would do in a solve the DR edge while influencing the first pair: U r' U' R U R U2 R' U' R U2 R U' M2 U' M' U' R', still pretty bad but bad solutions happen so i guess this is that.


----------



## NeilH (Aug 11, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> the problem is that your DR edge is in a very bad position, then you pair up an edge with a corner and you have to solve the DR while preserving the pair, that took you 12 moves. The last pair insert should be: U2 R U M' U R'
> this is what i would do in a solve the DR edge while influencing the first pair: U r' U' R U R U2 R' U' R U2 R U' M2 U' M' U' R', still pretty bad but bad solutions happen so i guess this is that.





Renslay said:


> A few alternatives for the SB:
> 
> U R' r' U' M U' R U R U R U2 R' U' r (15)
> U2 M2 U2 r' U' r' U' M2 U r2 U2 r U R' (14)
> U' r' U2 R' U' r2 U2 R U' R2 U2 r U' r' (14)



Thanks, this helps a lot. In my slow solves I will play with DR and when to make a pair first or after.


----------



## dboeren (Aug 11, 2015)

Great idea! I will have to watch this and try some of the posted solutions when I get off work later.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 11, 2015)

oh my god 300 views in less than 24 hours wat!!!


----------

